# Knock knock!



## dharvatis (Jun 6, 2014)

- Who's there?
- Doctor.
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> - Who's there?
> - Doctor.
> :lol::lol::lol:



Dr*.* or Dr?... ... Guess Who.








daeman said:


> — But I am the doctor!
> — Doctor who?
> — Who's on first.
> — Who's on the second then?
> ...


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

...
Who's on first - Abbott & Costello







Who's on first, The Sequel - Jimmy Fallon, Billy Crystal, Jerry Seinfeld







Who's on first, The Concert - Lloyd Jansen and Todd Jansen


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Καλό και για ξεκίνημα!

Sequel: The Cast
Jimmy (Abbott): Jimmy Fallon
(Costello): Steve Higgins
What: A.D. Miles
Who: Billy Crystal
I Don’t Know: Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2022)




----------

